# Wing sexing grey baby.



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

So the two grey babies from my first clunch are big.The younger one that i am keeping have small crest,but he is sweet.His nest mate have huge,nice crest but he is wilder.I try wing sexing,but is this sexing true?They both appear boys.Does girls has smaller crests?I need male for his splits(cinnamon,pied and maybe whiteface).Can somebody post a picture of grey male baby wings?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I don't have pix of a gray baby male's wings but wing spot sexing is pretty accurate. Having a smaller crest doesn't make a bird a girl, I have several girls with humongous crests and then there's my normal gray boy Baby who has an itty bitty crest. It all depends on the birds genes. But if you post a pic of the baby's wings I bet someone on here could tell you whether you have a boy or a girl.


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Heres a picture of my male cinnamons wing spots at 12 weeks old. Itd look the same for a grey male.



















hope that helps. You can see where the wing spots quite noticabley stop.


----------

